# Unix Dateisystem



## Tikonteroga (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Unix-Dateisystem, dass für einen bestimmten Anwendungsfall am besten geeignet ist.

Dabei habe mal folgende Spezifikationen bzw. Nutzungsprofile notiert.


Das Dateisystem muss nur eine Datei abspeichern können (XML oder Binary).
Das Dateisystem soll auf einer Compact Flash Speicherkarte eingesetzt werden.
Daten sollen schnell geschrieben werden können (Burst Write).
Daten sollen schnell gelesen werden können (Sequentiell Read).
Es soll möglichst viele Speicherplatz für Nutzdaten verwendet werden können.
Ein Rechtemanagement ist nicht erforderlich.
Verschlüsselung ist nicht erforderlich.
Komprimierung wäre schön.

Hättet ihr vielleicht eine Idee ?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. August 2010)

Hallo Tikonteroga,

du schreibst


Tikonteroga hat gesagt.:


> Das Dateisystem muss nur eine Datei abspeichern können (XML oder Binary).


Wozu denn überhaupt ein Dateisystem, wenn du nur einen Datenstrom ablegen willst? Schreib die Daten einfach direkt auf das Device („raw“). Weniger Ballast und damit mehr Durchsatz wirst du kaum erreichen können.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Tikonteroga (27. August 2010)

Also ich muss bestimmte Messdaten in einem standardisiertem Dateiformat (ASAM) ablegen. Dieses soll dann von bereits vorhanden Anwendungen die dieses Format unterstützen weiterverarbeitet werden können. Zudem muss nach dem Ausschalten des Systems das Ablegen der Daten fortgesetzt werden können.


----------

